# If you had to recommend just ONE all round great carrier



## Mrs W 11

I'm quite new to this, I had a BabyBjorn with my dd and we barely used it. I now know that these are not great for babies hips etc. 

This time I'd like to baby wear more as I will have my 4 year old to run around after. I don't have money to buy a wrap first and a carrier later so I'm looking for recommendations for a good carrier that will work from fairly young and see me through. I'd like to wear baby on school runs, while making dinner and bathing my older dd, ideally bf in it if I can get the hang of it and I'd like dh to be able to use it too. 

So far I've been looking at the Tula which seems good but I'm still not sure. This is around my price range though at £100 ish new. 

Any advice? If you could just recommend one really good all rounder for a beginner what would it be?


----------



## jessmke

I love our Ergo baby. People seem to either love them or hate them though, so if you can try one out before buying that would probably be good. I started using it with my DD when she was 6 days old. You can get an infant insert but I just used a rolled up swaddle blanket under her bum to boost her up and that worked fine until she was tall enough. I started out wearing her on my front, then on my hip when she didn't like the front anymore, and now I almost always wear her on my back. I like the back carry best because she is out of my way! I can put the hood up and she falls asleep on my back all the time while I am getting groceries, vacuuming, picking up dog poop in the yard (ya I know, gross), etc. I would say the Ergo is a bit overkill for a little baby and for just hanging out in the house, but if you don't want to buy multiple carriers/wraps (which I didn't), then you just have to tolerate th cumbersomeness of the structured carrier when you are in the house. The only thing I don't like about the Ergo is my LO can get hot in it when it's warm outside. We took her to Mexico and couldn't use it at all because she just got way too hot. But I am sure that is true of any carrier/wrap that holds the baby against you.

I was able to breastfeed in the Ergo a couple of times but I didn't really try to do it much. I feel like it would have been easier if my boobs were just slightly larger!


----------



## MindUtopia

Honestly, if you could only choose one, I would go for a woven wrap. You can easily use them from birth through todderhood (I could still carry my 3.5 year old in it if I wanted to). I found them much more comfortable and versatile than a carrier. Carriers are great for older babies and toddlers and for when you're on the move (and upright). They are less comfortable with new babies, when you need to sit or bend down, or doing things around the house as they're bulky and less flexible. I also have an Ergo and it's great for long walks and around town, but I didn't like it for using around the house, found it difficult to sit down in (like if she fell asleep when we were out and we were sitting down to have lunch while she slept). I also couldn't easily bend over or crouch down or pick anything up off the floor, all the sorts of things you need to do when you also have a toddler. If I had to choose between the two of them and only have one, it would be the woven wrap hands down. There is a bit of a learning curve figuring out how to use it, but once you get it, I think it's easier to put on than a carrier and much more adjustable. If you really truly only want a carrier, I would go and try a few on. Tula, Manduca and Ergo, as are Rose and Rebellion, are all good ergonomic brands, but they'll fit different body types differently, so one might feel better for you than another.


----------



## dimmu

I think you had better check if there's a sling library near you and go and try some once the baby is born. It's almost impossible to say which one would suit you best as everyone has different preferences. I tried a woven wrap but never got on with it, my husband on the other hand loved it. I got a manduca instead and that was a great choice for me. It's a bit fiddly to begin with and takes a bit of time to get used to, but once you get the hang of it it's brilliant. 
But think that's the case with most "proper" carriers and the reason, along with the higher cost, why so many people end up using baby bjorns and similar instead. I plan to use the Manduca again with this baby from day one.


----------



## Snufflepop

I agree with pp who said a woven wrap is by far the comfiest option and will also last you the longest in terms of use. I carried my ds at 2 days old but it can also carry my 2 year old. Once you get confident wrapping it's well worth it. However if you really prefer a carrier then I am a big connecta fan. It's not as heavy as the ergo type carriers so I find it comfier st home, also lasts from newborn to about 2 years depending on your child's size. Best thing is to go to a sling library, carriers are so personal, what works for one won't work for another.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for the advice ladies, I am really glad I made this post now! I mentioned my dilemma to a friend and she has leant me a stretchy wrap to borrow for the newborn days so that really helps. I am having a c section so won't be driving for 6 weeks but have looked up the nearest sling library and once I'm up and about I'll go and try some woven wraps and carriers and see what I prefer or get on with. Borrowing the stretchy means there is no rush to buy whatever I want in the long anyway.

Really appreciate all of your advice, its a whole new world to me, but I think I will enjoy it!


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm rubbish at wrapping so I went for a clip on carrier.
My first buy was the manduca. Whilst it us really comfy to wear my babies hate being inward facing.
So when baby no2 was 4 months old I got a new Ergo360. Dd2 loves facing forward and looking around. I know some babies hate it and it's too much for them but my one loves it. It still keeps her legs in the right position and it's easy to change between inward facing and outward facing.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh, I hadn't thought about which way they faced, are all carriers different in this respect? I'll bear that in mind when choosing if I go for a carrier.

If I choose a woven wrap I guess all options are possible?


----------



## Twag

I have a stretchy wrap and love it but now DD is a little bigger I also sometimes use our Lillebaby which is also great and so comfy :thumbup:


----------



## twin mum 27

I love love love my kokadi flip :)


----------



## twin mum 27

Im also a big fan of ring slings for quick shop or school run


----------

